# chicken feed and accessories suppliers in west mildands



## tippy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello 

I am just starting up and wondered if anyone out there knows of any suppliers in the west midlands who stock all the food and accessories for keeping chickens. I live in the solihull area but am willing to travel. 

Thanks

Tippy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have a CWG near you?


----------



## tippy (Feb 15, 2009)

Whats a CWG sorry I am new to all this

Thanks


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Check your local Yellow pages for Animal feed suppliers, that should tell you your nearest merchant.

I have done a quick search on Yell.com, are any of these any help

Animal Feed Suppliers in West Midlands » Yell.com

For accessories and equiptment I have found it is cheaper and you get a better choice on line, this is the online shop I use the most, I find their goods really good

Poultry Houses, Chicken Coops, Chicken Supplies and Electric Fencing

Also you could check out any ebay listings too


----------



## tippy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you very much willhave a look now.


----------



## daffy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi
Have you tried your small local pet shop or farm. I get my duck feed etc from Romsley Country Store or pets pantry Rowley regis.


----------

